# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  صفر کلوین !

## nitah

*سلام بچه های با اراده و تلاشگر کنکوری 

امیدوارم تا الان خوب خونده باشین اگرم از خودتون راضی نیستید اشکال نداره هنوزم دیر نیست با ی اراده و تلاش مضاعف قابل جبران هست ...

خب همینجور که از اسم تاپیک معلومه ، تو این تاپیک مطالب مشاوره ای کتاب صفر کلوین رو میزارم .. خیلی هاتون تعریف این کتاب رو شنیدید ولی متاسفانه دیگه بندرت در بازار یافت میشه ...

امیدوارم بتونم با این کار کمکی هرچند کوچک در افزایش انگیزه و تلاش برای رسیدن به هدفتون انجام داده باشم ...

برای همتون آرزوی موفقیت میکنم ...


نکته آخر اینکه صفحه اول این کتاب نوشته شده که : اگر قسمتی از کتاب به نظرتان آمد و خواستید از آن در جایی استفاده کتید به خاطر نشر علم مجاز است اگر اسمی هم از صفر کلوین ببرید خیلی بیشتر به دلمان می نشیند ...

با تشکر فراوان از آقای سهراب فرهپور مولف این کتاب و تیم صفر کلوین 
*

----------


## nitah

*جلسه اول مشاوره : تعیین هدف* 

... دیده اید گاهی یک چیزهایی آدم را به فکر فرو میبرد ؟!

مثلا وقتی مطلبی راجع به زندگی آدم های موفق می شنویم یا میخوانیم. آدم  هایی که با بقیه فرق دارند آدم هایی که اسمشان به گوشمان خورده و مشهورند ،  شاید خیلی وقت ها 

دوست داشته ایم جای آن ها باشیم و شرایط زندگی آن ها را تجربه کنیم . مهم  نیست آن ها در چه زمینه ای موفق شده اند ، پولدار شده اند یا دانشمند ،  اختراع بزرگی کرده اند یا یک 

جزیره ی ناشناخته را کشف کرده اند ، به ترکیب واکسن یک بیماری لاعلاج رسیده  اند یا چندین سال زیر اقیانوس غواصی کرده اند تا یک جور ماهی خاص را از  انقراض نجات دهند و ...

این آدم ها زیادند ، یکی شان همین آقای بیل گیتس ، ثروتمند ترین مرد جهان  که سیستم عامل های Dos و Windows را درست کرده و می گویند اگر اورا به  تنهایی مثل یک کشور در 

نظر بگیریم حدودا بین 50 کشور ثروتمند اول دنیاست ! یا در همین ایران  خودمان یک جوان همدانی پیدا شده که می تواند به 19 زبان زنده دنیا صحبت کند  ! یا مثلا توماس ادیسون که 

برای اختراع لامپ برق ، هزارتا ماده را آزمایش کرد و هربار که شکست می خورد  می گفت خوشحال است که ماده ای را پیدا کرده که به درد لامپ برق نمیخورد!

شک نداریم این ها آدم های برجسته ای هستند و هرکدام در رشته کاری خودشان ،  اعجوبه اند. ولی ما چرا داریم راجع به آنها صحبت میکنیم ؟ چون میخواهیم  بفهیم که آنها نابغه اند 

یا نه. یعنی همای سعادت به طور کاملا اتفاقی آنها را انتخاب کرده و روی  سرشان فرود آمده یا این که این موفقیت ها و معروف شدن ها ، حساب و کتاب  دارد . خلاصه ی ماجرا اینکه 

میخواهیم بدانیم اصلا ما هم می توانیم امیدوار باشیم که شبیه آنها بشویم یا نه.

منطق می گوید موفقیت اگر فقط یکی دوبار اتفاق بیفتد ممکن است شانسی باشد  ولی وقتی ادامه پیدا کند و چند بار تکرار شود معلوم است اتفاقی نبوده .  یعنی یک ذهن حسابگر 

پشت قضیه بوده که یکسری برنامه ریخته و برنامه ها را با دقت اجرا کرده .

موضوع تقریبا روشن شد . حالا برویم سراغ جنبه ی علمی قضیه و ببینیم چطور می  توانیم از زندگی آدم های موفقی که درباره شان حرف زدیم درس بگیریم؟

*اول از همه باید 4 ویژگی اصلی آن ها را در خودمان تقویت کنیم :*

*1- هدف داشته باشیم
2- برای هدفمان تلاش کنیم
3- توانایی هایمان را باور کنیم و بهترین مسیر را انتخاب کنیم 
4- از شکست نترسیم و به آینده امیدوار باشیم
*
پس در قدم اول باید هدفمان را مشخص کنیم و بفهمیم اصلا به چه چیزی میگوییم موفقیت در کنکور

برای بعضی ها شاید موفقیت یعنی قبولی در رشته های پزشکی ، مهندسی برق ،  حقوق و ... در دانشگاه های معتبر ، برای بعضی دیگر همین رشته ها در دانشگاه  آزاد یا رشته 

های درجه دوم دانشگاه های سراسری ، برای بعضی دیگر هم ، موفقیت ینی فقط  رفتن به دانشگاه و مهم نیست چه شهری و چه رشته ای باشد.باید تکلیفان را با  خودمان مشخص 

کنیم و بدانیم جزو کدام دسته هستیم. بی رودربایستی ، اگر ندانیم که برای چه  رتبه و چه شهری تلاش میکنیم ، رسما در تعطیلات به سر میبریم! چون دقیقا  مثل راننده ای هستیم 

که با کلی بنزین و امکانات و ابزار در جاده حرکت می کند ولی نمی داند مقصدش کجاست.
*
حالا چطور می توانیم هدفمان را تعیین کنیم ؟*
*
اول از همه ، باید بدانیم چه رشته هایی را دوس داریم و رسیدن به آنها برایمان چقدر مهم است.

دوم باید خودمان را بسنجیم و ببینیم توانایی علمی مان در چه سطحی است

سوم بدانیم تلاش و پشتکارمان چقدر است*

این جدول رو پر کنید :

رشته های مورد علاقه /       شهرهای قابل قبول /             توانایی علمی تان از نظر خودتان              / دوست دارید به کدام دانشگاه بروید 
                                                                                                                                                           -------------------------------------------------------عالی/خوب/متوسط/ضعیف                      ----      فقط سراسری/فقط آزاد/  آزاد یا سراسری

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.



*
بعد از پرکردن جدول ، این موارد را هم درنظر میگیریم:*

*معدل کل،معدل دیپلم و برای فارغ التحصیل ها، رتبه سال قبل* ، نباید خودمان را گول بزنیم . باید واقع بین باشیم و رتبه ای را که برای هدفمان لازم داریم تخمین 

بزنیم. مثلا کسی که هدفش دندانپزشکی سراسری تهران است و سهمیه اش هم منطقه 1 است باید حدودا به رتبه ی زیر 400 برسد و ...

حالا باید با فکر و بررسی ، همه ی موارد را کنار هم بچینیم و بفهمیم چقدر  باید تلاش کنیم تا به هدفمان برسیم .( می دانید خیلی بد است که آدم نتواند  به حقش برسد)

وقتی متوجه شدیم کدام رشته و دانشگاه را دوست داریم. اول از همه باید رتبه ی  لازم را تخمین بزنیم. اگر نتوانستیم از یک مشاور یا معلم با تجربه کمک  بگیریم. اگر به آنها هم 

دسترسی نداشتیم ، جای نگرانی نیست . چون می توانیم از سایت رسمی سازمان  سنجش (Sanjesh .org) یا سایت های رسمی دانشگاه ها استفاده کنیم. خدا اموات  مخترع 

اینترنت را بیامرزد که همه ی کارها را آسان کرده !

*خسته نباشید . جلسه ی اول مشاوره تمام شد . سر جلسه ی بعد زود بیایید که میخواهیم حرف های مهمی بزنیم.*

----------


## nitah



----------


## Purple NarSiS

این عکسای آخریا خیلی عالی بودن!
حیف که نمیذاره امتیاز بدم...
واقعا مقایسه کردن خیلی میتونه روحیه داغون کن و مخرب باشه.
و کاش خانواده ها درک میکردن که آدم اعصابش از این همه یه گوشه نشستن و درس خوندن قاطی میکنه و گاهی پرخاشگر شدن هم طبیعیه!!
به نظرم باید برای خانواده ها هم کلاس روانشناسی کنکور بذارن  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## nitah

*جلسه دوم مشاوره : عوامل موفقیت در کنکور* 

*.... دوباره سلام* 

اول از همه بگویید هدفتان را در کنکور مشخص کردید؟

آفرین! حالا وقتش رسیده که بدانیم ، چه عواملی موفقیت مارا تضمین می کنند.

ما به 4 عامل رسیده ایم :

اول تلاش متناسب با هدف

دوم تسلط روی کتاب های درسی و داشتن سیستم آموزشی استاندارد

سوم داشتن برنامه ی منظم در طول سال کنکور

چهارم شرکت در کنکورهای آزمایشی استاندارد

حالا هرکدام ازین عوامل را تک تک بررسی میکنیم:

*1) تلاش متناسب با هدف* 

فرض کنید یک دانش آموز سرحال داریم که دوست دارد در رشته دندانپزشکی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی قبول شود. او نمی خواهد خودش را خسته کند و 

فقط روزی 3 ساعت برای مطالعه ی درس هایش وقت می گذارد. این دوست عزیز ما  باید این رشته ها را برای همیشه فراموش کند؛ چون از قدیم گفته اند 

کوه به کوه نمی رسد ولی آدم به آدم می رسد ؛ ببخشید اشتباه شد! این ضرب  المثل قرار بود یک جای دیگر بیاید. از قدیم گفته اند هرچه قدر پول بدهی 

همان قدر آش میخوری ؛ یعنی چه؟ یعنی هر رشته و دانشگاهی ،* تلاش مخصوص به خودش* را میطلبد.

*2)تسلط روی کتاب های درسی و داشتن سیستم آموزشی استاندارد*

در چند سال گذشته سبک سوال های کنکور تغییر کرده و مفهومی تر از قبل شده . این قضیه دو نتیجه دارد :

اول اینکه تسلط روی کتاب های درسی ، خیلی مهم تر از قبل شده و دوم اینکه ،  نقش مراکز آموزشی و معلم های حرفه ای پررنگ تر شده و دیگر کسی 

نمیتواند تاثیر آنها را نادیده بگیرد . مخصوصا برای صرفه جویی در وقت کنکوری ها .

حالا میخواهیم سیستم آموزشی مناسب انتخاب کنیم و با دنبال اساتید خوب  بگردیم . برای این کار باید به نتایج واقعی آنها در کنکورهای قبلی توجه 

کنیم و کیفیت کارشان را از شاگردان سال های قبلشان پرس و جو کنیم. اگر به  این امکانات دسترسی نداریم ، جزوه ها و منابع کمک آموزشی را 

فراموش نمی کنیم. (خوشبختانه الآن دیگر جزوه های کمک آموزشی در تمام شهرها  فراهم است) اگر هیچ کدام از این ها هم دم دستمان نبود دو کار 

میتوانیم بکنیم : یا قید کنکور را بزنیم و برویم دنبال کارمان یا به مغزمان فشار بیاوریم و یادمان بیاید که *مرجع اصلی سوال های کنکور،فقط و فقط 

کتاب های درسی هستند و بس. 
*
یعنی تسلط روی کتاب های درسی برای ما کافی است . تازه ثابت شده بچه هایی که  امکانات زیادی ندارند، در عوض انگیزه ای قوی دارند که با آن،تمام 

کمبودها را جبران می کنند.اگر میخواهید مطمئن شوید، یک سر به نتیجه ی داوطلبان مناطق محروم بزنید و رتبه کشوری آنها را ببینید.

*3) داشتن برنامه ی منظم در طول سال کنکور*

الان شرایط طوری شده که بعید نیست حتی ساکنان قمرهای سیاره مشتری هم به گوششان رسیده باشد که رقابت در کنکور ایران خیلی تنگاتنگ 

است! و گاهی دیده شده که فقط چند تست رشته یا محل تحصیل یک نفر را کاملا عوض کرده. این همه آسمان ریسمان بافتیم برای چه؟ برای اینکه 

بگوییم اهمیت برنامه ریزی و استفاده بهینه از زمان نیاز به ثابت کردن ندارد که ندارد که ندارد!

قضیه خیلی جدی است. داوطلبی که می خواهد موفق باشد، حتما برای خودش یک  برنامه از پیش تعیین شده داشته باشد. او باید دقیقا بداند که در 

طول سال چکار میخواهد بکند ، در تابستان ، پاییز ، زمستان و بهار . به غیر  از این ، باید بداند که مثلا در هر ماه پاییز چقدر میخواهد پیشرفت کند یا  حتی 

باید برنامه های هفته های هر ماه را هم بداند حتما می پرسید : " مگر برنامه ریزی این قدر دقیق هم میشود؟"

جواب این سوال رمز موفقیت رتبه های برتر کشور است. هرکس که در کنکور رتبه  خوبی می آورد، اگر از روش دقیق شیر یا خط استفاده نکرده باشد! 

حتما برنامه ریزی دقیقی داشته؛ یعنی بجز برنامه ی سالیانه ، هم برنامه فصلی داشته هم ماهیانه و هم هفتگی.

رتبه های برتر به کنکور ، به چشم یک پروژه ی دقیق نگاه می کنند. آن ها  چیزهای مهمی می دانند ؛ مثلا این که در هر هفته ، چقدر باید درس بخوانند 

چه قدر پیش و چه قدر پایه بخوانند ، میزان اهمیت هر درس در کنکور را می  دانند و جالب است که حتی برای خواب و تفریحشان هم زمان بندی دارند. 

ولی این ها را نمی گوییم که شما را ناامید کنیم . خوبی دنیای ما این است که  وقتی یک نفر توانست کاری را انجام دهد ، بقیه هم میتوانند ؛ البته اگر 

بخواهند و تلاش کنند.

*4) شرکت در کنکورهای آزمایشی استاندارد*

(لطفا با صدای بلند خوانده شود!) :*کنـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــکور  آزمایشـــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــی را  جــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــدی بگیــــــــــرید.*

کنکور آزمایشی شاخص ارزیابی کارهاست و مثل یک ناظر دقیق ، کیفیت اجرای برنامه را کنترل می کند .

وقتی کنکور آزمایشی می دهیم یک تراز و یک رتبه در هر درس به دست می آوریم .  این عددها نقاط ضعف و قدرت ما را نشان می دهند و اگر از مسیر 

اصلی منحرف شده باشیم کمک می کنند تا به راه راست برگردیم و عاقبت بخیر  شویم! از این گذشته هربار که در کنکورهای آزمایشی شرکت می کنیم 

یکبار شرایط واقعی کنکور را تجربه می کنیم ؛ در نتیجه آزمون به آزمون پیشرفت می کنیم و نقاط ضعفمان را می پوشانیم.

حالا از کجا بفهمیم کدام کنکور آزمایشی استاندارد است؟ دنبال این موارد می  گردیم : سابقه ی آزمون ، جامعه آماری ، کیفیت سوال ها و ارائه ی 

کارنامه دقیق .

تا آخر این جلسه دو قدم به جلو رفته ایم . در قدم اول هدف را تعیین کرده  ایم ؛ یعنی فهمیده ایم که اصلا چکار می خواهیم بکنیم و در قدم دوم عوامل 

موفقیت در کنکور را شناخته ایم . به نظر شما قدم سوم چیست ؟؟ با بقول آرتیست های فیلم های پلیسی :

*(( یعنی قدم سوم چی میتونه باشه این وقت شب؟!))*

*....جلسه سوم دارد شروع می شود . همه منتظرن عجله کنید.*

----------


## nitah

*جلسه سوم مشاوره : تلاش در جهت مناسب 


*خیلی  اوقات ، تاثیر مشاوره و برنامه ریزی را بیشتر حس می کنیم. مخصوصا وقتی بچه  هایی را می بینیم که با معدل های متوسط یا ضعیف به پیش دانشگاهی می رسند و  نتایج خیلی خوبی می گیرند ؛ یا فارغ التحصیلانی که در سال اول رتبه ی پنج  رقمی بدست می آورند ولی در سال دوم به رتبه ی زیر 1000 میرسند. به نظر شما  اینها چه تغییری می کنند؟ مطمئنا هیچکس قبول نمی کند که هوش و استعدادشان  بک دفعه تغییر کرده باشد. درس های کنکور هم قرص و کپسول نیستند که بخورند و  یاد بگیرند! پس قضیه چیست؟؟

آیا به نظر شما هر تلاش و برنامه ای مارا به هدفمان نزدیک می رساند؟؟

عجله نکنید صبر کنید تا برایتان خاطره ای تعریف کنم :

خانمی  به اسم آناهیتا. م ، برای انتخاب رشته پیش ما آمد ماهم چون او را نمی  شناختیم ، چند سوال پرسیدیم تا با وضعیتش بیشتر آشنا شویم.

*معدل دیپلم ؟* *19/12*

*از کی به طور جدی برای کنکور درس خواندی؟** از آخر تیرماه شروع کردم*
*در سال کنکور، متوسط ، چقدر درس می خواندی؟* *نیمه ی اول سال روزی 5 تا 7 ساعت ، نیمه ی دوم ، روزی 6 تا 8 ساعت ، اواخر سال هم رسیده بود به روزی 10 تا 11 ساعت.*

*مدرسه میرفتی یا آموزشگاه ؟* *مدرسه میرفتم ولی برای دو درس اختصاصی و یک درس عمومی که معلم هایم ضعیف بودند آموزشگاه می رفتم.
*
*از کار معلم ها راضی بودی؟* *بله ، نتیجه آزمون های کلاسی ام هم خوب بود.
*
*رتبه ات چند شد؟* *حدود 9000 !!*

تعجب کردید؟ حق دارید؛ ولی متاسفانه این اتفاقی است که هرسال برای خیلی از بچه های درسخوان می افتد. آناهیتا خودش هم نمی دانست چرا 

رتبه اش این قدر بالا شده ولی سوال های بعدی قضیه را روشن تر کرد.

*از برنامه درسی ات بگو . در طول سال چه کار هایی میکردی؟* 

*از  آخر تیر تا دی ، درگیر درس های پیش 1 بودم و یک مقدار هم درس های پایه .  از بهمن تا اردیبهشت هم پیش 2 را خواندم . در خرداد هم چندتا از مبحث های  پایه که مانده بود را خواندم.*

*خب این سوال را لطفا با دقت جواب بده ، درس هایی را که در شش ماه اول خواندی ، کی مرور کردی؟*
*
راستش ، یک ذره توی عید ، ولی آنقدر درس هایم مانده بود که زیاد برای دوره وقت نداشتم.
*
*درباره ی درس های پیش 2 و پایه ای که بعد از عید خواندی بگو اوضاع آنها چطور بود ؟
*
*معلم  های ما درس های پیش 2 را خیلی سریع تر از پیش 1 درس دادند. بعد از عید هم  آنقدر استرس تمام کردن کتاب ها را داشتم که تقریبا هیچ چیز یاد نگرفتم .  مدام هم فکر میکردم درس هایی را که اوایل سال خوانده ام دارم فراموش میکنم.

*
گفتگو  را خواندید؟ فکر نمی کنید یک جای کار می لنگد؟ آناهیتا و بچه های شبیه به  او یک مشکل اساسی دارند. یعنی برنامه ی بلند مدت و جهت 

مناسب  ندارند. البته اشتباه نشود چون این بچه ها آدم های مسئولی هستند و خیلی  زحمت میکشند. آنها برای درس هایشان نگرانند و خیلی دلشان 

می خواهد  هرطور شده ، مزد تلاش خودشان ، خانواده شان و معلم هایشان را بگیرند . همه ی  کارها تقریبا درست است به جز اینکه جمع بندی و مرور 

را جدی نگرفته  اند و به خودشان ضربه زده اند . آنها به جای آن که به طور کامل آماده شوند  ، به آمادگی نصفه و نیمه ای رسیده اند که نتیجه اش کاملا 

معلوم است !

*.... حالا اصلا چه میخواهیم بگوییم ؟*

می خواهیم بگوییم که فقط تلاش کردن و برنامه داشتن کافی نیست . چیزی که ما را به رتبه خوب می رساند ؛ این است :

*(( تلاش در جهت مناسب و داشتن برنامه ی بلند مدت ، مخصوص شرایط خود ما ))*

یک  بار دیگر جمله ی قبل را بخوانید. حالا یک مثال ساده میزنیم ؛ فرض کنید که  می خواهیم یک میز را به جلو هل بدهیم . فکر می کنید اگر دوستمان را 

عمود  بر میز بگذاریم و فشار بدهیم ، چه اتفاقی می افتد ؟ مثل روز ، روشن است که  میز اصلا حرکت نمی کند ؛ اما اگر به عقلمان رجوع کنیم و در 

راستای  میز فشار وارد کنیم چه ؟ اینجاست که میز با یک نیروی کمتر به جلو می رود .  پس گاهی اوقات که چشم بسته تلاش می کنیم و به هدف نمی 

رسیم . شاید لازم است دست از کار بکشیم و کمی فکر کنیم ؛ بعید نیست جهت را اشتباه انتخاب کرده باشیم . هرکاری قلق خاص خودش را دارد.

*پس این مورد را هم به عوامل موفقیت اضافه می کنیم :
*
*" داشتن برنامه ی جامع و بلند مدت و تلاش در* *جهت* *مناسب "*

*خسته نباشید . جلسه ی سوم هم تمام شد.

حالا اگر حس می کنید از درون متحول شده اید و دنبال جهت مناسب برای حرکت می گردید ، بیایید به طرف جلسه چهارم ، بیایید ...*

----------


## nitah



----------


## nitah

*جلسه چهارم مشاوره : تنظیم سرعت مطالعه*  :Yahoo (83): 

...سلام 

قبل ازینکه وارد مطلب بشیم بدنیست یک مقدمه بگویم : حتما روش کار مدارس و آموزشگاه ها را دیده اید و می دانید که برنامه شان را معمولا از مهر یا تابستان شروع میکنند. چون 

اولویت آنها تدریس درس های پیش 1 هست ، کار اصلی بچه ها مطالب پیش است و اکثر آنها به دروس پایه زیاد اهمیت نمی دهند. ولی اهمیت مطالب پیش و پایه در کنکور مثل هم 

است و حتی در بعضی از درس ها مطالب پایه ، مهم ترند. از طرف دیگر ، برای اینکه مطالب پیش را یاد بگیریم ، باید روی بیشتر مطالب پایه مسلط شده باشیم. 

مقدمه را گفتیم حالا میرویم سراغ اصل مطلب. 

می دانید چرا خیلی از بچه ها در طول سال کنکور نمی توانند درس های پیش و پایه را هم زمان مطالعه کنند؟ 

این بیشتر بخاطر یک مسله ی اساسی است :

*تنظیم نکردن سرعت مطالعه* 

تنظیم نکردن سرعت مطالعه ، خطرناک تر از این حرفاست و مشکلات دیگری هم ایجاد میکند. مثلا : نرسیدن به سرفصل های آزمون ، نداشتن وقت کافی برای جمع بندی و مرور و سردرگمی برای اولویت بندی مطالب پیش و پایه (آناهیتا را که یادتان هست؟)

*کنکور خودش را با شرایط ما هماهنگ نمی کند بلکه ما باید خودمان را با کنکور هماهنگ کنیم .
*
حالا که اهمیت سرعت مطالعه را فهمیدیم ، ببینیم به چه مواردی احتیاج داریم تا آن را آماده کنیم. باید دو چیز داشته باشیم :

*اول* : حجم مطالبی که باید تا کنکور بخوانیم و دوره کنیم
*دوم* : زمانی که تا کنکور در اختیار داریم

با داشتن این دو مورد می توانیم سرعت مطالعه را تنظیم کنیم و در نتیجه درس های پیش و پایه را هم زمان مطالعه کنیم. ولی لازم نیست شما زحمت بکشید ، ما آنها را برایتان آماده کرده ایم (رشته تجربی) :

*حجم مطلب* :







بچه ها ببخشید دیگه اینارو نتونستم تایپ کنم امیدوارم عکس ها واضح باشن ...

*پایان جلسه چهارم . خسته نباشید*

----------


## nitah



----------


## nitah

*جلسه پنجم مشاوره : تست زنـــی هوشمند* 

*... واقعا فکر می کنید لازم است از اهمیت تست زنی بگوییم؟*

*خب حالا که اصرار دارید می گوییم :*

تست  هایی که در کنکور به آنها جواب می دهیم چکیده ی درس هایی است که خوانده  ایم و نتیجه ی همه ی تلاش ها ، برنامه ریزی ها ، خستگی ها ، 

شب بیداری ها و ... در همین سوال های چهار گزینه ای مشهور خلاصه می شود. پس حتما باید برای تست زنی از روش های صحیح استفاده کنیم .

اگر بعضی ها خیالشان راحت شد برویم سر اصل مطلب 

قبل از آنکه به مرحله تست زدن برسیم لازم است که چند پله را گذرانده باشیم . اول از همه باید مطالب را خوب مطالعه کرده باشیم.

(خوب مطالعه کردن که می دانید یعنی چه؟یعنی خواندن متن کتاب درسی+خواندن جزوه معلم با کتاب های کمک آموزشی )

بعد  از آن هم حتما باید تمرین های کتاب درسی را حل کرده باشیم و بالاخره وقتی  که احساس کردیم مطالب در ذهنمان کاملا جا افتاده به سراغ تست زدن می رویم .

*در این مرحله با چندجور تست روبرو می شویم :
*
تست هایی که می توانیم آنها را حل کنیم

تست هایی که در حل آنها مشکل داریم

و تست هایی که هیچ راه حلی برای آنها نمی شناسیم

حالا ببینیم در این موقعیت آیین نامه چه می گوید ؟

*آیین نامه ی تست زنی صفر کلوین*

*هشدار :* به علائم و نشانه ها توجه کامل بفرمایید .

*علامت (ضربدر) :*
این  علامت را زمانی در کنار یک تست بزنید که آنها را غلط حل کرده اید و یا در  دام آموزشی گرفتار شده اید و بعد از خواندن راه حل تست ، به اشتباه خود پی  برده اید.

*علامت ( م ):* 
این  علامت را زمانی در کنار یک تست بزنید که آن را به دلیل اشتباه محاسباتی  غلط زده اید . به عبارت دیگر ، راه حل را درست رفته اید اما یک بی دقتی شما  را به جواب غلط رسانده است.

*علامت (-) :*
این  علامت را زمانی در کنار یک تست بزنید که هیچ راه حلی برای آن به ذهن شما  نمی رسد خاطرنشان می کنیم که حتما لازم است راه حل این گونه تست ها را بعد  از علامت زدن یاد بگیرید.

*علامت (؟) :*
این  علامت را زمانی در کنار یک تست بزنید که حتی بعد از خواندن راه حل هم ،  متوجه آن نشده اید و کماکان در ذهن شما سوال باقی است. وظیفه ی شما این است  که بعد از علامت زدن، حتما توضیحات بیشتر را از معلم یا دوستانتان بخواهید  و راه حل را یاد بگیرید.


*علامت (*) :*
این  علامت را زمانی در کنار یک تست بزنید که از دید شما تست زیبا و مهمی است و  حاوی نکته ای است که تمایل دارید در زمان مرور برایتان تکرار شود (این  علامت را در کنار تست هایی که درست حل کرده اید هم ، بزنید )

*
قوانین حق تقدم در هنگام دوره :*

در  هنگام دوره کردن تست ها ، از آنجایی که زمان کافی برای حل مجدد تمام آتها  ندارید ، از علامت های آیین نامه استفاده کنید . به این ترتیب که ابتدا به  سراغ تست هایی بروید که در کنار آنها علامت*(؟) و (-)*  زده اید و مطمئن شوید که مشکل شما برای حل این نوع تست ها برطرف شده است و  راه حل آنها را یاد گرفته اید . بعد از آن به سراغ تست هایی با علامت *(ضربدر) و (م)* بروید و اطمینان حاصل کنید که این بار برای حل انها ، راه درست را می روید و به جواب صحیح می رسید . بعد به سراغ تست هایی با علامت* (*)* بروید تا نکته های آن برایتان مرور شود .

*... خب این جلسه چطور بود؟

بله حق دارید بگویید که یک مقدار رسمی بود ولی چاره ای نیست چون ما که با قوانین و آیین نامه ها شوخی نداریم ، شمارا نمی دانیم.
*

----------


## nitah



----------


## Uchiha Aref

بنده این کتاب رو از یکی از دوستانم که الان داره شهید بهشتی پزشکی میخونه گرفتم. میگفت بهترین کتاب مشاوره ای بازاره . واجب شد یه نگاهی بهش بندازم  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## nitah

> بنده این کتاب رو از یکی از دوستانم که الان داره شهید بهشتی پزشکی میخونه گرفتم. میگفت بهترین کتاب مشاوره ای بازاره . واجب شد یه نگاهی بهش بندازم


اره این کتاب خیلی خوبه ولی متاسفانه دیگه چاپ نمیشه مال منم چاپ 90 هست.

----------


## sama

کی میگه چاپ نمیشه دیگه ؟
من دارم زده :چاپ دوازدهم ، 93

واسه شما مال زمانیه که کتاب آقای فرهپور توی انتشارات تخته سیاه چاپ میشد ... ولی بعد از چاپ دهم کتابشون توی انتشارات خودشون یعنی انتشارات صفر کلوین چاپ میشه ...

----------


## jelve

[QUOTE=nitah;329668]*جلسه دوم مشاوره : عوامل موفقیت در کنکور* 

*سلام مرسی از پست خوبت. 
ی مشکلی وجود داره.اونایی ک نمیدونن تو هر ماه سال باید کجای کار باشن چیکار کنن؟منظورم همون برنامه فصلیه*

----------


## nitah

[QUOTE=jelve;330222]


> *جلسه دوم مشاوره : عوامل موفقیت در کنکور* 
> 
> *سلام مرسی از پست خوبت. 
> ی مشکلی وجود داره.اونایی ک نمیدونن تو هر ماه سال باید کجای کار باشن چیکار کنن؟منظورم همون برنامه فصلیه*


عزیزم هنوز تموم نشده در ادامه مینویسم همه چیز رو . فقط چون باید تایپ کنم یکم طول میکشه

----------


## Takfir

واقعا این که یکی اونقدر برای دوستاش ارزش قائل باشه که اینقدر وقت بزاره مطالب یک کتاب رو تایپ بکنه آفرین داره!

من مطمئنم خدا بخاطر این کار نیتا یک جایزه بزرگ بهش میده!

چون کارش خیلی با ارزشه!

ممنون

----------


## jelve

> واقعا این که یکی اونقدر برای دوستاش ارزش قائل باشه که اینقدر وقت بزاره مطالب یک کتاب رو تایپ بکنه آفرین داره!
> 
> من مطمئنم خدا بخاطر این کار نیتا یک جایزه بزرگ بهش میده!
> 
> چون کارش خیلی با ارزشه!
> 
> ممنون


آره موافقم :Yahoo (111): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> کی میگه چاپ نمیشه دیگه ؟
> من دارم زده :چاپ دوازدهم ، 93
> 
> واسه شما مال زمانیه که کتاب آقای فرهپور توی انتشارات تخته سیاه چاپ میشد ... ولی بعد از چاپ دهم کتابشون توی انتشارات خودشون یعنی انتشارات صفر کلوین چاپ میشه ...


 کتاب قدیمی و جدیدش فرقی ندارن؟

----------


## sama

> کتاب قدیمی و جدیدش فرقی ندارن؟


نه ... تا اینجا که گذاشتن من فرقی ندیدم ...

----------


## Purple NarSiS

> نه ... تا اینجا که گذاشتن من فرقی ندیدم ...


شما کتاب رو از کجا تهیه کردین؟

----------


## لیلا

ممنون ..جالبه

----------


## nitah

> شما کتاب رو از کجا تهیه کردین؟


نارسیس جان انتشارات صفر کلوین این کتاب رو چاپ میکنه ، من نمی دونستم چون تخته سیاه دیگه چاپش نمیکرد فکر کردم متوقف شده چاپش

----------


## sama

> شما کتاب رو از کجا تهیه کردین؟


من تهرانم ... از بانک کتاب میگ میگ تهیه کردم ... زنگ زدم این کتاب با چند تا کتاب دیگه رو واسم فرستادن ... هزینه پیک نمیگیرن ...
البته فکر میکنم فقط توی تهران ارسال دارن ...
بازم من شمارشون رو میدم خودتون بپرسید ... 66989597

----------


## Lara27

یعنی این موقع از سال ارزش خریدن و خوندنش رو داره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sama

> یعنی این موقع از سال ارزش خریدن و خوندنش رو داره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نمیدونم ...
منظورتون چه استفاده ای هست ؟ 
از توضیحات اولیه اش میخواین استفاده کنید یا از برنامه های درسیش ؟

به نظر من واسه کسی که مشاور نداره خیلی کتاب خوبیه ... برنامه ماهانه تو کتابش هست واسه درس خوندن و مرور ...

----------


## Lara27

> نمیدونم ...
> منظورتون چه استفاده ای هست ؟ 
> از توضیحات اولیه اش میخواین استفاده کنید یا از برنامه های درسیش ؟
> 
> به نظر من واسه کسی که مشاور نداره خیلی کتاب خوبیه ... برنامه ماهانه تو کتابش هست واسه درس خوندن و مرور ...



منظورم برنامش نبود توضیحاتش بود
چاپ کی هست؟

----------


## sama

> منظورم برنامش نبود توضیحاتش بود
> چاپ کی هست؟


نمیدونم ... 
واسه من زده چاپ 93

----------


## rezbakin

> نمیدونم ...
> منظورتون چه استفاده ای هست ؟ 
> از توضیحات اولیه اش میخواین استفاده کنید یا از برنامه های درسیش ؟
> 
> به نظر من واسه کسی که مشاور نداره خیلی کتاب خوبیه ... برنامه ماهانه تو کتابش هست واسه درس خوندن و مرور ...


سلام ایا منابع پیشنهادی ابدیت شده؟مثلا برای زیست الگو و گاج رو پیشنهاد داده یا خیلی سبز ک الان بدرد نمیخوره؟

----------


## sama

> سلام ایا منابع پیشنهادی ابدیت شده؟مثلا برای زیست الگو و گاج رو پیشنهاد داده یا خیلی سبز ک الان بدرد نمیخوره؟


سلام
نه منابع آپدیت نشده ...
الگو معرفی نشده واسه زیست ...

----------


## rezbakin

> سلام
> نه منابع آپدیت نشده ...
> الگو معرفی نشده واسه زیست ...


پس بدرد نمیخوره ک

----------


## sama

> پس بدرد نمیخوره ک


هر کس ی نظری داره  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## nitah

Up

----------


## nitah

*بچه ها ببخشید وقت نکردم ادامشو بزارم ... 

تا 3 - 4  روز اینده روش های مطالعه دروس عمومیش رو میزارم ... 
*

----------


## nitah

*با عرض معذرت بخاطر وقفه ایجاد شده !!!* 
*
روش تخصصی مطالعه ی ادبیات*  :Yahoo (83): 
*
اگر یونان را به فلسفه اش می شناسند و روم را به هنر و هنرمندانش ، ما راهم به ادبیاتمان می شناسند. به شعر و شاعریمان ، به حافظ و سعدی و مولانا و فردوسی مان  ، کسانی که شاید دنیا قدرشان را بیشتر از ما می داند. یک نمونه ی کوچکش این که یکی از گودال های سطح سیاره عطارد ، به اسم فردوسی بزرگ است!
و اما در کنکور ، ادبیات شیرین فارسی ، دو صفت خوب دارد ، هم اولین درس دفترچه کنکور است و هم بالاترین ضریب عمومی را دارد ، پس هرکس تست های آن را آرام و مسلط بزند ، انگار تا آخر کنکور دوپینگ کرده ، امتحانش مجانی است !*

*با عرض معذرت ادامه رو عکس میگیرم یکم تایپش مشکله !!*

----------


## behrouz

دمت گرم...حالا ک زحمت میکشی نمیشه عکساش کجکی نباشه؟مانیتورو 90درجه چرخوندم....

----------


## Purple NarSiS

> دمت گرم...حالا ک زحمت میکشی نمیشه عکساش کجکی نباشه؟مانیتورو 90درجه چرخوندم....


Save کن توی سیستمت بعد عکس رو Rotate  کن و با خیال راحت مطالعه کن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## nitah

> دمت گرم...حالا ک زحمت میکشی نمیشه عکساش کجکی نباشه؟مانیتورو 90درجه چرخوندم....


والا تقصیر من نیست !! هر مدلی عکس میگیرم اینجور میشه نمیدونم چرا !! ولی خب راهکارش رو نارسیس جان گفت ...

----------


## na30

> من تهرانم ... از بانک کتاب میگ میگ تهیه کردم ... زنگ زدم این کتاب با چند تا کتاب دیگه رو واسم فرستادن ... هزینه پیک نمیگیرن ...
> البته فکر میکنم فقط توی تهران ارسال دارن ...
> بازم من شمارشون رو میدم خودتون بپرسید ... 66989597


زنگ بزنم بگم چه کتابی رو میخوام؟(یعنی اسم این کتاب چیه؟)

----------


## nitah

> زنگ بزنم بگم چه کتابی رو میخوام؟(یعنی اسم این کتاب چیه؟)


کتاب برنامه ریزی صفر کلوین ، مخصوص رشته خودتون رو بگید .

----------


## Takfir

> دمت گرم...حالا ک زحمت میکشی نمیشه عکساش کجکی نباشه؟مانیتورو 90درجه چرخوندم....


فایل پیوست 18308
اینو واسه این روزا ساختن دیگه!

----------

